# Game Cam hog photos



## Bushbow

With all the game cameras out there and the threat that hogs are taking over Michigan(I am a sceptic) does anyone have pics of hogs? It just ssems like there would be a lot more random pictures of hogs taken. Maybe, with bait legal again, more pics will start showing up? 
Post them here is you have any please - Maybe list the county the pics come from as well.


----------



## Hackman

I know guys getting pics. After spending time and money why would a person say everybody and there brother come here and hunt my area. It's a bonus to nail a hog in the fall. I think people are zipping their lip realizing it's pretty fun to have the chance to kill a hog deer hunting. Get out do your homework , get away from that computer.


----------



## aquatic-archer

Or it could be that there is not as many as the DNR and other are trying to make people believe there is.


----------



## Bushbow

I am not looking for a place to go hunt them - just trying to get a realistic pulse on the "invasion" I believe Aquatic is correct. With 750,000 deer hunters in the woods each fall and literally millions of cameras hours out there 24-7-365 with so little evidence there is just not that many pigs in the Michigan woods. 

My buddy shot one about 10 years ago now in Roscommon county while bow hunting on private property and we thought we would see more but hae not seen one since. 

I just think the real evidence points to this whole thing being way over rated.


----------



## Walleye Dog

Search some of my post and pics. They are out there, localized pockets of them, close to game ranches (with holes in their fences). Its getting old seeing so many people saying there is no "invasion" and we are not "over-run" with pigs. Excatly!!!

What most people with some knowledge and experience in the topic say is we need to cap the problem before the population gets out of hand. Once it does, there is no turning back. We have killed nine on our property, and just got more pictures two weeks ago. The problem is very localized. Everyone has to stop bashing all the "over-hype" regarding the issue and just shoot a hog if one is seen. If you hunt all year and never see one, consider yourself fortunate that you do not have any around and maybe give some people like the DNR or USDA some credit for addressing the problem before it becomes the self titled "invasion". 

If the estimates in numbers is way off, who cares? Why are people continually debating this? Like someone mentioned earlier, get off the freakin computer and do some research and you can find people who have had sightings, pictures, and/or kills. There is a breeding poulation of them in this state, I have seen it. 

To me, the question and debate about the population estimates is irrelavant as long as we as sportpersons are given some tools to take of the problem before it becomes uncontrollable. I thank the DNR, Wildlife Conservancy, and USDA for helping me do my part.


----------



## fishindude644

I will shoot everyone i see.


----------



## Bushbow

Well I am not debating - just looking at the facts.

1. A lot of talk and press related to a hog invasion - so much so that everythnig coming out of Lansing gets debated
2. Almost no one sees any in the wild???

Talk is cheap - physical evidence is what it is. If there were hogs out there people would be seeing them. There has been more Bears sighted south of Dewitt than hogs this year. This debate has been going on for about ten years and the numbers have not changed. A few sighting here and there with a couple hogs shot by hunters each year??? Big deal. If there were a true breeding population there would be more sightings. This is not an argument, just facts. Much like the sasquach and the eastern cougar. Are they out there? maybe - but not in the numbers that the media would like you to believe. 

Certainly I do not want or wish for hogs to take over in the numbers they have in Texas or Florida but it is just not happening. It may have something to do with the weather or food availablity in northern climates but I think there is more information needed and the "eye" test does not prove it out. I posted this to bolster my personal theory and the evidence here is pretty concrete: a few believers that are defending their position and others that feel as I do - they just are not there. With little or no real evidence of pigs available. If there were only 10% of the estimated hog population in Michigan there would at least be more game cam pics showing up. They may be smart and elusive but nothing escapes the 24-7 watchful eye of the cameras. Again, with baiting now legal, maybe the sightings will increase, maybe. If they do not it will only add more valid evidence to the theory that they just are not there. One thing for sure, pigs have to eat. 

At this point the threat seams pretty shallow.


----------



## Lumberman

Does anyone know the breeding cycle of a sasquach? I would hate to see them get out of hand. 

As far as hogs go shoot everyone you see.


----------



## Lumberman

Double post


----------



## Walleye Dog

Bushbow said:


> At this point the threat seams pretty shallow.




I agree, By no means do I feel we currently have an invasion. We have had a local problem on our 40 acres. I don't think the state is overrun with wild pigs. 

That being said,
I welcome any tools the DNR wants to use as a positive. Whether baiting, trapping, night hunting etc... My point is its doing no one any good to debate whether we have any or not. I left a series of pics, before and after kills, about the process we used.


----------



## cabledad

I have been shooting hogs for many years in Texas.I would usually see hogs 2 times a year out of my deer stand hunting in the day time.Since I started hunting at night with a light I see hogs pretty regularly,of course North Texas is over ran with hogs.What I am saying night hunting is many times better than hunting during the day.Of course game cameras are really good and tend to tell the story about hogs.In the last 12 months I have seen 2 hogs during the day.Didn't see any today as it was 109 degrees.Kill um if you see them.Chuck


----------



## Antler Addict

I have seen a few pictures come into the store where I work but I havent seen any real hogs yet.


----------



## jimmyo17

Lumberman said:


> Does anyone know the breeding cycle of a sasquach? I would hate to see them get out of hand.
> 
> As far as hogs go shoot everyone you see.


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## michgundog

fishindude644 said:


> I will shoot everyone i see.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you see any..... but good luck. I think you will see Big Foot before you'll ever see or shoot one of these so called wild boars. I have trail cameras set up in 3 different Mich counties for years now and have not caught one on photo.???


----------



## jafurnier

michgundog said:


> fishindude644 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will shoot everyone i see.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you see any..... but good luck. I think you will see Big Foot before you'll ever see or shoot one of these so called wild boars. I have trail cameras set up in 3 different Mich counties for years now and have not caught one on photo.???
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy gets video of two different boars on his camera also every night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Walleye Dog

michgundog said:


> fishindude644 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will shoot everyone i see.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you see any..... but good luck. I think you will see Big Foot before you'll ever see or shoot one of these so called wild boars. I have trail cameras set up in 3 different Mich counties for years now and have not caught one on photo.???
> 
> 
> 
> My scorecard
> 9 Michigan wild pigs killed
> 0 Big Foot
Click to expand...


----------



## leesecw

Go to texas or florida and see the land damage. We dont want them here. My friends that have property up bordering the Kakawlin flooding area have had all their game plots destroyed and their deer hunting wrecked. Plus the wild pigs eat the turkey eggs on the ground so there arent any new chicks being born. They've shot 8 so far. Once they shoot one the pigs roam away and they might not see one for a long time, The kawkalin wildlife flooding borders the ausable state forest and it's a large area. There are roads that you can get into there but alot of it is only available for hunters that need to be able to stand some walking. They live near the mill's township park and might not see them for awhile after the last one was shot. But when they do show up pigs vanish fast after the first shot.


----------



## Wildcatdad

If you go to the Michigan website, you'll see that there were 43 seen in 2010 and 27 killed. This is reported according to the DNR. 700,000 Deer hunters and 27 killed. Not an epidemic, but probably escapees from farms and high fences. I know that with those odds I would never hunt them. I would shoot one if I seen it. 

Cracks me up someone saying "do your research". Kinda thought that, that was what this post was about. Shooting out a post to find out what others were seeing. I think that is research. If research is actually looking for hogs to get sightings, than one would go a long ways to spot the 16 hogs that were seen but not killed. Actually some of those hogs were probably seen and later killed.


----------



## Wildcatdad

Look at the fine print on the DNR's website. These are not confirmed sightings, they are reported sightings. 
I have talked to folks that couldn't tell you the difference between a chipmunk and a rabbit. These folks can fill out reported sightings.


----------



## WildlifeNate

USDA - Wildlife Services gets photos and traps them, if you get photos they can bring you traps to catch them. Pigs are easy pickings when trapped, landowners keep all the meat.


----------

